# Question for the men: Do you remember?



## shootingstar (Jan 1, 2013)

Can you remember an attractive girl you saw awhile ago?
Example: My husband can remember how many girls he thought was attractive at a certain place but can't remember what they look like... 
He told me last night he remembers 2 attractive girls he saw at Universal Studios, one on the cruise we went on, one of the waitresses at Chilis...

Now I can't remember any attractive men I've saw within the last week! 

Is he thinking about these women too much or am I just too dumb to remember what men I think are attractive as they walk by?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

He's a guy and you're not. His DNA compels him to notice attractive women but it also prevents him from keeping quiet about it.


----------



## scione (Jul 11, 2011)

He's just being a man. It's the same for me. Can't remember the face, but she's hot.


----------



## shootingstar (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks guys haha I just didn't understand why I can't remember attractive men I saw a month or so ago.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't know if this is what you're looking for, but I did notice that my waitress today was very pretty, in that understated brunette way I like, but I suspect I won't remember her tomorrow. I notice attractive women fairly frequently, and they're forgotten just as quickly.


----------



## shootingstar (Jan 1, 2013)

My husband says he can't remember what they look like he can just remember how many and where he thought they were attractive. But thank you for your input. Much appreciated!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

I can remember attractive women for a long time.

I can remember a sweet, funny or friendly woman for even longer than that.

I never forget a biotch.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I've noticed every attractive woman who's ever entered my field of vision since I was 10. Unlike your husband, however, I also recognize a minefield when I see one. Unless my wife waterboards me, as far as she knows, I think she's the only attractive woman on earth.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Mistys dad said:


> I can remember attractive women for a long time.
> 
> I can remember a sweet, funny or friendly woman for even longer than that.
> 
> I never forget a biotch.


 :iagree: Men are visual creatures....and Yes, I Notice the Details of women whom I encounter daily. I would say most men are wired like that.


----------



## Malcolm38 (Dec 25, 2012)

I notice every attractive woman I meet. I've just ignored them due to my marital status.


----------



## Clark G (Sep 5, 2012)

Yes noticing women is a masculine quality - women have it too in the opposite (just not all) - and something we do on a daily basis.

that doesn't mean the guy loves his wife less, thinks she's not attractive, etc. it just means he enjoys the visual aspect of a woman and there is nothing wrong with that.

doesn't mean also that he would act on anything given the chance. in fact he probably is just being honest with you and trusts that you trust him so him being open about it shouldn't bother you.

any woman i've been with she's had to be open about that type of thing. i love the woman i'm with but still very much enjoy looking at beautiful women.

no worries,

Joe


----------



## Agast84 (Dec 26, 2011)

I notice attractive women as well. My interest last for period of time, probably no more than 2 minutes. If my wife were to walk by, I would be drawn to her. I prefer her over any other woman, doesn't matter what they look like. I must also add I am almost as quick at noticing things I do not like.


----------



## shootingstar (Jan 1, 2013)

Clark G said:


> doesn't mean also that he would act on anything given the chance. in fact he probably is just being honest with you and trusts that you trust him so him being open about it shouldn't bother you.


It doesn't bother me, what bothers me is that when he said that I started thinking and I couldn't remember any men that stood out that I thought were attractive. But, I guess it's a male thing.


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

I think men can look and admire a pretty woman without it being "cheating". It's just part of being alive. It's not like I have instant fantasies of wild sex with her - it's just an appreciation for beauty. That probably sounds horribly sexist - but I believe it is the truth. Women do this too with good looking men - especially when the women are in a group. 

I always noticed a good looking woman - and I always noticed my stbxw too. And the weird thing is, my stbxw would notice good looking women too. I think more women check out other women than men.


----------



## shootingstar (Jan 1, 2013)

Women probably do. To compare themselves to a good looking girl.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

We are constantly cataloging things all around us, and yes I as a guy make special mental notes of those things that seem to be particularly mentally noteworthy - I still vividly remember many of them even a decade later. It is my own personal catalog though, I would never really share it, or atleast not if its in the moment with a buddy whom I also want to give the gift of cataloging a nice specimen. And for the record it is not always about the most attractive women I see, often it has more to do with timing or a certain particular feature. Just the way my hormone based memory works I guess.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

shootingstar said:


> Can you remember an attractive girl you saw awhile ago?
> Example: My husband can remember how many girls he thought was attractive at a certain place but can't remember what they look like...
> He told me last night he remembers 2 attractive girls he saw at Universal Studios, one on the cruise we went on, one of the waitresses at Chilis...
> 
> ...


Yeah, I do that but I do it with a lot of stuff. 

Like if I’m out hiking with the kids and a see a lot of wild game tracks, a stand of deer or elk. I can remember what it was, or how many, or even if there were some bucks but I never can remember if they had big racks with lots of points or not – but I just know “Down there in that hollow, at about 7 am I saw a mess of elk with the kids and there were some pretty big bucks in the group.”

It must be a hunter/gather thing.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

shootingstar said:


> Can you remember an attractive girl you saw awhile ago?
> Example: My husband can remember how many girls he thought was attractive at a certain place but can't remember what they look like...
> He told me last night he remembers 2 attractive girls he saw at Universal Studios, one on the cruise we went on, one of the waitresses at Chilis...
> 
> ...


Different people (men and women) focus on checking out the opposite sex (or same sex if that's what they like) more than others. I'm like you. I don't focus on it so I couldn't tell you the last time I saw a woman who "grabbed my attention". Doesn't mean it doesn't happen, just I don't focus on it past the moment.

Now some people think about the person for a while so it becomes engrained and they could tell you how many. But it's not necessarily bad, just different.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

shootingstar said:


> My husband says he can't remember what they look like he can just remember how many and where he thought they were attractive. But thank you for your input. Much appreciated!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am the same way. If I go to a certain restaurant, there are always hot waitresses there. Afterwards I might remember that there were 3 hot ones. About the only thing I might remember about them is the amount of cleavage they had or how short a skirt they had. Wouldn't remember much else.

I think the problem would be if he remembered more. This would indicate that he did more than just look or was planning more than looking. That he was actively pursuing.


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

shootingstar said:


> It doesn't bother me, what bothers me is that when he said that I started thinking and I couldn't remember any men that stood out that I thought were attractive. But, I guess it's a male thing.


I lost count of the women I see that were attractive. My wife is the same as you. I don't talk about that anymore these days with her.

My wife used to work in the movie industry, so I've asked her several times, "what actor would you like to do a love scene with"? She thought about if for several minutes and couldn't think of anybody, where I had a very long list of hot actresses I would love to do a love scene with. 


I thought there was something wrong with her because her mind never goes there.


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

I remember when I see a beautiful woman. I don't always remember what they look like. I may remember their eye color or if they had white teeth. Even big lips or a pretty smile.


----------



## pb76no (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't remember what they look like or even the quantity of women I notice or where I might have seen them unless I've had some decent interaction with them. And having them wait on my table doesn't qualify.

But then again, I don't remember what I had for dinner last night either so perhaps I am disqualified from this pole.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

I notice attractive women, also tall buildings, angry dogs, expensive cars, beautiful sunsets... Because they are features that stand out. I'm not attracted to them, though. I don't remember much about them later. Twenty years ago I was riding the elevator at work and a woman got on who was the spitting image of Grace Kelly. I remember her. I bet most women would remember the time and place if they came face to face with Clooney's or Pitt's double.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

Lol... do I remember? Not particularly... My wife however will apparently etch every detail into her head if she catches me looking. It will be brought up months or even years down the line. My memory of these women at this point are basically based on her descriptions than any sort of ‘photo’ in my head.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Already Gone said:


> I remember when I see a beautiful woman. I don't always remember what they look like. I may remember their eye color or if they had white teeth. Even big lips or a pretty smile.


:iagree:
I'm like this too.
I don't really " notice " attractive women, because there's lots of them. Attractiveness being shape , size , way she's dressed etc. 
But if a woman is strikingly beautiful , I will remember her smile , lips eyes. , hair and most of all her teeth.
Yes if she has exceptional features , I will remember her for a while.


----------

